# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  blood Work High ALT/AST numbers

## Flynman

I just got back my blood work numbers and my ALT is 138 UL... range 9-46 and my AST was 73 UL ...range 10-35 UL. Are those numbers considered very high or just slightly elevated and nothing to worry about. Taking NAC 1200mgs day and R-ALA at 600mgs day with omega 3's. Bilirubin is normal, Albumin is normal. I ran a blend of Tren E , Masteron E, Test E at 400mgs week for 8 weeks. Now the issue is my total Test levels were 3100 ng/dl and my free test was 1360 ng/dl. I suspect the mix was not what they said it was and contained alot more test than it should have. My test levels when on TRT 300 mgs testC wk are in 700-800 ng/dl range and off TRT they are 50 ng/dl. How long should I wait after stopping cycle to get new blood work to see if it comes down?


Thanks,
Keith R

----------


## bass

it seems that your TRT test is under dosed, LOL! 400 mgs test will put you at around 3000 plus which is correct. as for liver readings, well of course they'll get elevated due to cycling. I'd say wait about 2-3 month to get back to normal. Test levels should come down in about 4-6 weeks.

----------


## kelkel

Start taking NAC. Maybe 1800mgs per day. 

Just re-read that you are already taking it. Take more.

----------


## Flynman

Unless 2 different Pharmacies have been scamming me the last 1 1/2 years that's just what my levels are on TRT. Not sure why but they go pretty low when off TRT 20 ng/dL has been the lowest. What do you think about the AST/ALT #'s ? I have seen some guys in the 400's on those.

----------


## bass

no 400 is NOT good, heck anything above normal is not good, they need to come down, period. its okay if the elevation is caused my medication, diet, exercise, etc... but not to be permanent.

----------


## infinite_loop

I know that oral's and ibuprofen will throw those numbers out of whack. Although tbol had mine at just under the high end.

----------


## Flatus78

Dear Flynman
Your ALT and AST are above the normal range, but not by much. E.g. if you were an alcoholic the could easily be in the 4 digit range, like 2000. Just take another test in 3-6 months and avoid paracetamol, alcohol and other livertoxic stuff. But please don`t worry to much about those numbers, best regards
Ps. Ibuprofen is not livertoxic, but just like other NSAIDs like diclophenac, meloxocam etc they are can cause stomach ulcers, and they will negatively affect your kidney function and worst of all be bad for your heart and small blood vessels. I.e if you get stomach pain when taking pain medications it is most likely because of NSAIDs.

----------


## hawk14dl

Values can increase simply from resistance training, medication, and of course test. 

You're fine

----------

